# Looking for details re some of my pony's family tree



## Arizahn (19 August 2013)

My boy's immediate family tree. All are Connemaras, btw. Anyone know anything about these ponies? Pictures would be lovely 


Sire: Moonlight Silver Shadow
Sire of Sire: Silver Shadow
Dam of Sire: Bibi

Dam: Knockadteen Lady
Sire of Dam: Glenayre Silver Fox
Dam of Dam: Toomour Lady

Thank you


----------



## Faithkat (23 August 2013)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/moonlight+silver+shadow

the names with red asterix have photos.  click on the name and then "reports" and photos button . . . . .


----------



## TheTrotter. (24 August 2013)

Arizahn said:



			My boy's immediate family tree. All are Connemaras, btw. Anyone know anything about these ponies? Pictures would be lovely 


Sire: Moonlight Silver Shadow
Sire of Sire: Silver Shadow
Dam of Sire: Bibi

Dam: Knockadteen Lady
Sire of Dam: Glenayre Silver Fox
Dam of Dam: Toomour Lady

Thank you 

Click to expand...

I think this is his sire: *Moonlight silver shadow. *








Here is his sire's sire: *Silver shadow.* 
Video of him jumping - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mKR8CwjsWA







Sire of Dam:* Glenayre Silver Fox.

*I couldn't find any images of himself, but he seems to be thought of as a top connemara stallion. Found alot of images of his foals..


----------



## Arizahn (26 August 2013)

Hi, have just found this! Thank you both


----------



## Arizahn (28 August 2013)

http://www.sukuposti.net/hevoset/knockadteen-lady/817416

I think this is his dam...am I correct that km must stand for grey?


----------

